# My new Dove hunting camo........



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

Gotta get some of this.....what do ya think...lol ?


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

Well couldn't find any Sunflower camo at BPS today.....lol. But did pick up this new Micro-Lite Max-1 HD and this stuff is ultra light weight and awesome. Check it out and get some if you are Moisture management challenged (sweaty) like me...ha. Very cool stuff and I should look good just trying to hit birds.....lol. Can't wait !!!


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

It Ain't The Camo What Counts!!!!


----------

